# Now Playing List with Show in the Background



## solley (Jul 20, 2008)

Would like to be able to continue watching a program while browsing the Now Playing list (actually all the TiVo menus)...much like you can still see/hear your program when viewing the guide.

I often think of a season pass or episode to schedule while watching something else and don't really want to exit out of the show I'm watching to go to TiVo central. Just seems like an unnecessary break.


----------



## lrhorer (Aug 31, 2003)

I vote, "Absolutely not!" This is one of the very last things I would want on my DVR. If I want to browse the NPL, then clearly I am not interested in the show I am watching, in which case why watch it in the first place? If I am browsing the NPL or any other menu, then I don't want to be distracted by background noise, not to mention the fact live background video can make forground text difficult to read. I would condiser it a big negative if TiVo were to implement this.


----------



## Danarra (Jul 26, 2008)

IRHORER - if you don't want to use the feature, then don't. You wouldn't have to. It should be available for those of us who DO want that particular feature - and I really feel cheated that this feature (that is basic in all other DVRs) is not on the Tivo.


----------



## Lazlo123 (Nov 7, 2006)

Browse TV menu, when done go back to your show or live tv, and resume playing or rewind if need be. I vote against this as well. If i'm looking around menus why would I want to watch a show at the same time.


----------



## john-duncan-yoyo (Oct 13, 2004)

Lazlo123 said:


> Browse TV menu, when done go back to your show or live tv, and resume playing or rewind if need be. I vote against this as well. If i'm looking around menus why would I want to watch a show at the same time.


Hey I am a multi tasker. I'd love to have something like the news dribble by in the background. There are lots of things you don't really need to be actively watching but listening is enough. If I want to back up I can.

It would be great on the DirecTV boxes where you could have an XM audio channel running while you spend an hour or two sorting out the mess that your season pass list has become.

As long as it is an option instead of the only way to use the box don't get your knickers in a twist. No one forces you to use all the options - well no one forces me to.


----------



## lrhorer (Aug 31, 2003)

Danarra said:


> IRHORER


That's LRHORER, if you please, not IRHORER.



Danarra said:


> - if you don't want to use the feature, then don't. You wouldn't have to. It should be available for those of us who DO want that particular feature


Historically TiVo has not implemented most of their engineering this way. Personally I much prefer user selectable settings, but very few of the features on the TiVo are user selectable. If they were to implement it as a user selectable setting, then it would be OK, because I would shut it off in a heartbeat. All of which still doesn't change my vote to, "Yes", but merely to, "Don't care".



Danarra said:


> and I really feel cheated that this feature (that is basic in all other DVRs) is not on the Tivo.


You are of course welcome to feel however you like, but the statement in truth puzzles me. To be "cheated" one must be deprived of some advantage. Of what advantage does the lack of this feature deprive you? To put it another way, how does having menus over live video offer you an advantge?


----------



## lrhorer (Aug 31, 2003)

john-duncan-yoyo said:


> Hey I am a multi tasker. I'd love to have something like the news dribble by in the background. There are lots of things you don't really need to be actively watching but listening is enough. If I want to back up I can.


Studies have quite conclusively shown that one's concentration is negatively impacted by the presence of extraneous sounds or motion in one's field of view.



john-duncan-yoyo said:


> As long as it is an option instead of the only way to use the box don't get your knickers in a twist. No one forces you to use all the options - well no one forces me to.


See my previous post. If TiVo wants to implement this as a user selectable option, and if in being disabled it does not impact performance, then I'm OK with it. I'm just worried TiVo might implement it as a non-selectable feature.


----------



## Videodrome (Jun 20, 2008)

I think its a great idea, it would be even better if the show you were watching become like guide plus, where the guide and program are shown. This way i could watch tv , and program the tivo and not be bored. The menu transition in tivo is not well implemented. It should always sit on top of program you are watching , and you can choose to hit pause if you want.


----------

